# JOB in sydney



## ahmedsyed (Apr 3, 2010)

I am currently looking for a part time job that I can start immediately can any one advice me wher to look for local jobs ( except for seek, my career ) 


Ahmed


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ahmedsyed said:


> I am currently looking for a part time job that I can start immediately can any one advice me wher to look for local jobs ( except for seek, my career )
> 
> Ahmed


There are a lot of job agencies down around CBD area and depending on what type of work you'll be seeking, check out notice boards of some of the larger backpacker hostels as there's often notices up re various kind of work available.


----------

